# Israelis growing increasingly anxious about Obama policies



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Who cam blame them for being anxious when our leader has been or is still Muslim. Look at today's headlines.


> THE EMERGENCE OF OBAMA'S MUSLIM ROOTS





> Venezuela Chavez says 'Comrade' Obama more left-wing...





> Obama: USA 'one of the largest Muslim countries in the world'...





> OBAMA: IRAN HAS RIGHT TO NUCLEAR POWER...





> Ahmadinejad says Holocaust a 'big deception'...





> JERUSALEM - Sirens blared across Israel on Tuesday as the nation carried out its biggest-ever "doomsday" drill meant to simulate a catastrophic attack.
> 
> The faux fears, however, were overshadowed by deepening anxiety in Jerusalem that Israel is heading for an unavoidable political showdown with President Barack Obama over the center-right government's refusal to stop building Jewish homes in the predominantly Palestinian West Bank.
> 
> ...


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Quote:
under the 6-year-old Road Map for Middle East Peace, drafted by the Bush administration, Israel is supposed to stop ALL settlement construction in the West Bank,
including development in major settlements that Israel expects to retain in any peace deal. Israeli leaders accepted the plan but imposed their own interpretation of the proposal

Quote:
That stand has set off alarms in Jerusalem, where Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahsaid said this week that Obama's call for Israel to accept the Road Map conditions was "unrealistic.

If it was unrealistic why in the heck did they agree to it in the first place. They agreed to it to keep us happy to ensure they recieved our support and their loan money from bush with no intention of keeping to the agreement they made with us. Simply they were jerking us around. As stated in the article Obama is not just asking for only one side to compromise but both sides and he is only asking israel to keep to what they agreed to under bush. It amazes me with all the ways people find to try and spin things to fit their agenda

Quote: OBAMA: IRAN HAS RIGHT TO NUCLEAR POWER...

You make that sound as if Obama has stated Iran has the right to Nuclear weapons and I believe Obama has never said or agreed to that if so when and where. He may have said they have the right to seek nuclear energy technology but not nuclear weapons as you try to make it sound. And as to nuclear enery I don't believe that is what Iran is intending with its nuclear program but I believe Obama is right and they have the right to seek nuclear energy technology as long as that is all they are doing. Question how is it we have the right to nuclear energy programs yet they don't and can't. Who is the only country to acutally use nuclear weapons.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

apparently you haven't listened to what the Iranian leader has said, which is Israel needs to be wiped off the face of the planet...now, think hard, what does the development of enriched uranium have to do with THAT statement?  no, they don't give a damn whether their citizens have electricity to use their toasters.....contrary to what you believe.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You make that sound as if Obama has stated Iran has the right to Nuclear weapons


Could you find the quote where I said anything even remote to that?

I do think it will be more difficult to monitor them, and Israel may strike before they can develope a weapon. I wonder how much N. Korea has given them?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

We offered to give them light-water reactors, which use unenriched uranium, and the Russians offered to enrich their uranium for them. However, the Iranians declined both of those offers. They want to be able to enrich their own uranium.

I like the idea of calling their bluff on their stated goal of "nuclear power". So far, they've been telling their own people that the big, bad US has been denying them the right to nuclear power. They're going to have to come up with a new line of BS.

As far as Israel, they said they were going to stop settlements in the West Bank. They're not building new ones, but they're not enforcing the ban on the "illegal" settlements, and they're allowing current settlements to be expanded. The problem is that Netanyahu's base is 100% behind settlement activity, which flies in the face of their previous agreements. Obama's right to apply a little pressure. Of course, they're apprehensive in Israel any time their Prime Minister and the US president aren't in lock-step.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> > You make that sound as if Obama has stated Iran has the right to Nuclear weapons
> 
> 
> Could you find the quote where I said anything even remote to that?
> ...


What i meant was that you quoted a statement from obama showing that obama said Iran has right to nuclear power, obama has never said power he has only said Iran has the right to nuclear ENERGY. The word power can be interpreted vary differently so why change it from what obama acutally said?? Because it is more easily misinterprited to mean possible weapons of some sort. I mean come on look at all the articles on it. If it is in general a left bias article the headline will say nuclear energy which is the word obama actually used. If its a generally right wing biased article the tile will say Nuclear power why change what he said?? And hunter 9494 how is that contrary to what I believe when I stated in my post that I don't believe Iran's interest in their nuclear program has anything to do with energy. Did you even read my post. So you are wrong.

Great Post omegax exactly right


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Obama's right to apply a little pressure. Of course, they're apprehensive in Israel any time their Prime Minister and the US president aren't in lock-step.


not really. Obama has been applying heavy pressure, but you know, we don't live with the threat of bombardment of our population everyday, as does Israel, so it is quite understandable that those people don't trust a Muslim loving US President, who wants to step in and push them around.
maybe old Baracky needs to spend a couple nights in a bomb shelter over there to get the perspective down.......


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Ok why is it so bad for obama to try and pressure Israel to keep to an agreement they have made with us and not kept to. Stopping the expansion of settlements in the west bank like they agreed to is not going to jepordize their safety. Its not going to cause them to be bombed even more is it? How in the world is there ever going to be peace if neither side can keep to the promises of the peace negotiations that they make. Israel is the only one of the two that we can really influence so why not influence them to keep to the agreement they make with us. It has to start somewhere. The minute they start keeping their end of the peace agreements and the palistinians don't is the moment they and every country that supports them will totally lose their credibility and standing in the world. The US and all other allies will have to take a definant stand for Israel. Israel has got to stop giving them excuses to continue the violence.

And there is nothing wrong with obama trying to promote peace with muslims.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

and when has Obama told Hamas to stop the shelling?  
maybe i missed that part in his speech? IMO, they have named a lot of streets after Obama. 8)


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

never that I know of and why would he do that. Do you think they give a crap about what obama tells them to do. Hamas is a terrorist organization. The only way to deal with terrorists is with bullets to the head. You do know that there is a differnce between terrorist and muslims right. I thought we were talking about the conflicts between israel(jews) and the palistinians(muslims) not the terrorists that plague both nations


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

> I thought we were talking about the conflicts between israel(jews) and the palistinians(muslims) not the terrorists that plague both nations


I'd like to know how you classify the Israeli's as terrorists. They strike when struck, or if they have intelligence on groups that WILL harm thier people. Strangely enough, sounds just like the U.S. We strike when struck or when a threat was posed. Does that make us terrorists? The thread is interesting, but I'd like to know how Isreali's are terrorists.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The word power can be interpreted vary differently so why change it from what obama acutally said??


I understood it. Maybe your just being a little to paranoid.



> Ok why is it so bad for obama to try and pressure Israel to keep to an agreement they have made with us and not kept to.


It wouldn't be bad if he applied it equally as hunter9494 pointed out. Also, many Hamas were elected to office so they do represent the Palestinians.



> Israel has got to stop giving them excuses to continue the violence.


Your putting the shoe on the wrong foot. The Palestinians keep killing Israeli and they just react. The Palestinians have got to give Israel a reason not to return punch for punch. If Israel stops, as it has many times in the past, the Palestinians don't. Israel is nervous because Obama did not apply even pressure and gives the appearance of bias against them.

Utah lets say hunter smacks you in the back of the head when your not looking. You turn around face to face and smack him back. After this goes on for a week I get on your case and say nothing to hunter. Are you going to be a little upset?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the problem here is Obama has said that the Palestinians have suffered more, so he is siding with them and asking a stronger Israel to give in, yet they (the Palestinians) elect the terrorist organization of Hamas to represent them and they, in turn, conduct terrorist acts against Israel....seems there is plenty of blame to go around on both sides here, but if Obama plays the Arab side only, he can't expect results.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What amazes me the Jewish people here in the US are silent. I can not understand why. Is their leadership going to ever speak out? :eyeroll: How long are they going to remain silent?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

zogman said:


> What amazes me the Jewish people here in the US are silent. I can not understand why. Is their leadership going to ever speak out? :eyeroll: How long are they going to remain silent?


me too they are liberal cowards

the idea that ISreal should honor anything with the Palestinians after the first thing Hamas did when Isreal gave them back the settlements was use it as a lanching pad for continous rocket attacks on their civilians is a joke


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

hunter9494 said:


> and when has Obama told Hamas to stop the shelling?
> maybe i missed that part in his speech? IMO, they have named a lot of streets after Obama. 8)


You miss this part?



> Palestinians must abandon violence. Resistance through violence and killing is wrong and it does not succeed. For centuries, black people in America suffered the lash of the whip as slaves and the humiliation of segregation. But it was not violence that won full and equal rights. It was a peaceful and determined insistence upon the ideals at the center of America's founding. This same story can be told by people from South Africa to South Asia; from Eastern Europe to Indonesia. It's a story with a simple truth: that violence is a dead end. It is a sign neither of courage nor power to shoot rockets at sleeping children, or to blow up old women on a bus. That's not how moral authority is claimed; that's how it is surrendered.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Bobm said:


> the idea that ISreal should honor anything with the Palestinians after the first thing Hamas did when Isreal gave them back the settlements was use it as a lanching pad for continous rocket attacks on their civilians is a joke


Two wrongs make a right, now? I didn't get that memo. How benevolent of Israel to give them back their own land, then wall them inside it and cut them off from the outside world (which is what they did when they disengaged from Gaza). Without a doubt, they need to quit the rocket attack BS. However, pretending that Israel is always right is a gross oversimplification.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Israel isn't always right, but you have to go back in history further if you think Israel was giving back the Palestinians thier own land. Maybe I'm wrong on that, and if I am you can tell me the difference.
Obama missed some opportunities. Many Arabs think Israel exists because of our guilty conscience for anti semitism. His speech sort of indicated the same. His speech had good points, but he also missed opportunities. If simple old me can see it I wonder why he could not. He should have taken Israels history back to the time of Moses. That would have lent more support for Israels right to exist.

A lot of fighting goes on in this world over borders that were established thousands of years ago, and lost hundreds and even thousands of years ago. Most conquering nations never give back land. Will we return the United States to the Native Americans. Actually, I am as native as they are. After their ancestors only got here approximately 13,000 years before my ancestors. What's native? Israel had that land for a long time, lost it, regained it, where will it go from here.

Ya, the Jewish people of the United States should hang their heads in shame. They support people who hate the people of their ancestral lands. Not that I support my European ancestral homelands more than the United States, but I wouldn't take steps to hurt them either. Unless they don't support us, then to heck with them, but Israel does support us. Often to their own endangerment. That's what gives me a feeling of loyalty to them. I always value and support a friend.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its is not an oversimplification the Isrealis "walled them off" because they continuously come into their country and kill innocent children in school buses or nightclubs with suicide bombs.

If the Canadians did this we would be killing them all ( just and example I like Canadians and don't mean any implication that they would do this)

As for the comment "their" land 2 points

the Isrealis took that land during the 73 war I believe becasue they were attacked for no reason

palestine never was a country and their fellow arabs will not allow them to assimilate into thier countries becasue the want the strife against the historically hated Jews the Palestinian state idea again. This just isn't going to happen folks. The Arab Muslim world does not want peace it wants the Jews dead.

The so-called "Palestinians" (Arafat was an Egyptian) are cannon fodder for the Arab world's hatred of and fight against Israel. They will never permit a solution that does not cripple Israel.

Hamas feels free to fire rockets indiscriminately into the Israeli civilian population. They also tell Israel that if it tries to stop them from playing with their rockets, they'll move on to suicide bombs. In other words ... the message is that Israel just has to endure the rocket attacks and do nothing in return.

Israel is to be admired here. They have a civilian population to protect, and the hell with world opinion. When "the world" shows as much concern for innocent Israelis dying under Hamas rocket barrages and suicide bombs as it does for Palestinians, then maybe Israel will listen.

ANd when the islamists kill all the Jews Christians will be next in their sights we already are.

If Isreal starts nuking them I hope they kill evryone in Plaestine and Iran I'm so fed up with this

Hell we were mobilized to fight the Arabs when I was in the First Calvary Division 35 years ago, fortunately the Jews won before we could get there.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Israel is to be admired here. They have a civilian population to protect, and the hell with world opinion. When "the world" shows as much concern for innocent Israelis dying under Hamas rocket barrages and suicide bombs as it does for Palestinians, then maybe Israel will listen.


this is the part many are missing....Israel never picks the fight, but because they have the military might to respond in a bigger way, there are those who call them the bully...seems a bit of a twisted view to me..


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> > The word power can be interpreted vary differently so why change it from what obama acutally said??
> 
> 
> I understood it. Maybe your just being a little to paranoid.
> ...


Plainsman you make a good point and you almost had me convinced but then i realized your little story is a little bit off it should go more like Say your son was in a long standing fight with someone He and the person he is in this depute with make a deal to compromise on their differences and your son gives his word and promise with no intention of keeping his word. He then goes back on his word and ends up getting smacked. What are you going to tell your son? My father would tell well you knowingly broke your word and did not keep your promises therefore you got smacked keep your promise and I will back you up. To me that seems about what obama is doing. Yes being all defensive and emotional from being in the middle of this fight I would probably not like what he is saying and think he is being unfair but I would consider him in the end right. And im am not saying Israel does not have the right to retaliate because they do I just meant they need to keep to what they say and stop giving Palistine execuses for their violence. Also Brittanypoint I was not saying Israel or the palistinians are terrorists I was only meaning both nations suffer from the terrorism that occurs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think there are many liberals who are antisemitist but can't admit it to themselves. Maybe we should rewrite history and not paint Hitler as such a bad guy.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Bobm said:


> If Isreal starts nuking them I hope they kill evryone in Plaestine and Iran I'm so fed up with this


wow :eyeroll:

I still believe America is a christian nation I just hope we as christians have not submitted to this kind of attitude and thinking.
Bobm you do realize when you say EVERYONE that includes inocent children/babies thousands of them. I understand you anger but not to this degree two wrong do not make a right. I really hope you said this out of frusration and anger and not with real intent.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

because of their culture those "innocent babies" will grow up to be suicide bombers celebrated by their parents.

I say kill them all now and bring joy to their parents that much sooner


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Bobm said:


> because of their culture those "innocent babies" will grow up to be suicide bombers celebrated by their parents.
> 
> I say kill them all now and bring joy to their parents that much sooner


So you are saying because of their religion and culture that makes them all terrorists and therefore they deserve to die. That is bull :******:

I know alot of guys including myself who would probably not be alive today had it not been for people of the muslim culture and faith. I am vary proud to call many of them friends and when you say crap like that it personally ****** me off for you to say that about friends of mine who I owe my life to. Remember when the three seal members that were killed several years ago and one of the seal members wounded made it to a small village of muslim faith and culture. Then a certain terrorist organization came looking for him and demanded this village turn him over and they refused knowing full well what could happen to them. They then sent word to the marines for help. His life was saved. I wonder what he would have to say to you. But i guess because of their culture and beliefs they deserve to die.

Also anyone who agrees or disagres with Bobms thinking on this please pm me unless you absolutly want to post on the public forum because if this is the general attitude and belief of the members of this site I really just do not want to have anything to do with it. I really do hope it is not and sorry for the rant this is just something I believe vary strongly about. I wont mention a thing about anything that is said in any of the PMs on the public forum or to anyone else other than yourself.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

those three marines that died in your story would be home with their families if this wonderful culture cleaned up their own vermin.

They have been killing innocent Jews and others all over the world and continue to do so its a flawed culture and should be exterminated.

You always hear the bleeding heart stories about "only a few are radicals" I say BS.

Until I see a strong indication they don't support the radicals I have had it with them, KILL them all.

If that would of been an Isreali soldier they would of turned him over or killed him.

I hope that freak Aukma-dinnerplate pushes the Jews into nukeing the Iranians off the face of the planet and if they take out Syria, Egypt,Palestine, Pakistan and afganistan with them so much the better.

IF the Jews are foolish enough to let Iran get nukes they will be killed by the Iranian


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> palestine never was a country and their fellow arabs will not allow them to assimilate into thier countries becasue the want the strife against the historically hated Jews the Palestinian state idea again. This just isn't going to happen folks. The Arab Muslim world does not want peace it wants the Jews dead.


Best post here so far. There has NEVER been a palestine, and if there was a palestine some other arab country would have attacked it by now. That is all they know, that is all they do. Tom & Jerry violence is the staple of their culture and has been for thousands of years. I don't think there will ever be peace over there. They just can't do it without eliminating Iran and Syria. I'm sure the French and Russians would be more than happy to sell them anything they want to keep fighting even if those two were eliminated. Iraq was a good country until Saddam came around and Lebanon used to be one of the most beautiful places in the world until the muslims took over.

Obama should stay out of Isreal's way. Forget about all the other agreements and so called truces. I believe Isreal will hit Iran, probably sooner than later. Netanyahu is old school, former recon captain for the IDF, he also lost a brother at the Entebbe raid, and he has been crystal clear on his views of Hamas and Arafat. He was put in power to crush the enemy and that is what he will do. He didn't get along with Clinton, pretty easy to figure out that he won't like Obama. In fact I think if Obama sticks his nose in too deep Netanyahu will make him look like a fool.

Utah-
this is the most dangerous time in the history of the world, it is getting very close to kill or be killed. I don't want to see anyone children get killed but after 9/11 collateral damage does not mean what it used to. To say that all muslims are terrorists or will be terrorists is probably not accurate but there are a heck of a lot of arabs who are very sympathetic to the cause. Where do you think they get all their money from????? One of the few things George W. said that was intelligent and coherent is "you are either with us or you are against us" Europe and the US need to get on board with the Israelis and crush this once and for all and soon.

They will never be peaceful unless they are forced to be peaceful, or at least just fight with each other. There are a lot of younger arabs who want to stop the fighting but they are a long ways from getting into power. It is either going to be fighting or allowing the CIA and others to start resistance type of operations. Since Obama doesn't seem to be interested in being proactive on either we will be reactive. When Isreal wiped out Saddam's French built reactor in the early 80's the entire world condemned them, think of what would have happened if they didn't. They were right then and they are right now.

Edit-
One thing to remember is that the Israeli's have been more than willing to work with the arabs over the years. The best example is when they gave back the Sinai Peninsula after the six day war. The Egyptians wanted a fight and they got one, the Israeli's gave that back and got nothing in return.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Say your son was in a long standing fight with someone He and the person he is in this depute with make a deal to compromise on their differences and your son gives his word and promise with no intention of keeping his word. He then goes back on his word and ends up getting smacked. What are you going to tell your son?


Utah I think you intentionally don't understand. If you want to throw in someone going back on their word after an agreement you would have to condemn the Palestinians, but I see you didn't do that. It's simple, your making excuses for them. Why are you doing that? I suggest you think these things through more carefully before someone begins to question your motives.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> > Say your son was in a long standing fight with someone He and the person he is in this depute with make a deal to compromise on their differences and your son gives his word and promise with no intention of keeping his word. He then goes back on his word and ends up getting smacked. What are you going to tell your son?
> 
> 
> Utah I think you intentionally don't understand. If you want to throw in someone going back on their word after an agreement you wou ld have to condemn the Palestinians, but I see you didn't do that. It's simple, your making excuses for them. Why are you doing that? I suggest you think these things through more carefully before someone begins to question your motives.


why dont you just say what you are thinking my motives are go ahead question my motives i have nothing to hide


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just wonder why you get these things backwards. You added an agreement to the scenario I presented, but that didn't change anything the Palestinians nearly always, maybe always, are the first to brake the agreements. 
I guess I don't understand why an agreement changes things in your mind. You keep going around and around looking for an excuse for the Palestinians who choose Hamas leaders as their leaders. That makes them people who choose terrorists. What excuse is there for that?


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I noticed that when BHO meet with Netanyahu at the white house I think, a couple weeks ago that BHO couldn't look him face to face. Then when he meets the Saudi King, etc. BHO looks straight at him and the other so called royalty. Just one little thing I noticed and not mentioned in the news or on-line boards. HHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Seems funny to me, not ha-ha funny. Anyone else see this?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bowstring said:


> I noticed that when BHO meet with Netanyahu at the white house I think, a couple weeks ago that BHO couldn't look him face to face. Then when he meets the Saudi King, etc. BHO looks straight at him and the other so called royalty. Just one little thing I noticed and not mentioned in the news or on-line boards. HHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Seems funny to me, not ha-ha funny. Anyone else see this?


Intimidation or fear. Either way Obama is out of his league with Netanyahu. In fact there is no one in his cabinet who has the ability to corral him. He might want to look to Rumsfeld for help, or Colin Powell.
As I said above Netanyahu didn't like slick willy, I am sure he would laugh Hillary right off the stage too. I did some more reading yesterday and I think Netanyahu is trying to get something working so that when it fails he has a legitimate reason to wage war. Sharon was kind of doing the same thing but he had health and political roadblocks. Netanyahu has less in the way. He is smarter, more experienced, and more respected (feared) by the rest of the world than Obama right now.

This should be prioritized below our own problems here. The economy, healthcare, defecit & spending, bailouts, education, our own two wars, etc should all come before trying to negotiate a peace plan that will last for a month, if that.

I didn't find it funny at all, in fact I find it pathetic. As I said above Netanyahu could and probably will make Obama look stupid.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Like I said,"not ha-ha funny",,,,,,,, but funny no news media picked up on it. BHO claiming to not be Muslim but can't look the leader of the Jews in the eye. Much different and seems "very comfortable" when meeting the royalty in the Muslim world.


----------

